# Propress now at lowes!



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

So saw this at Blowes today....is nothing sacred anymore?


----------



## aero1 (Feb 13, 2009)

what a shame, more do it yourself disasters. :whistling2:


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Now the meth labs will be plumbed a lot better I guess??


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Pressfast or herramienta engarzadora.... I love that....I'll start making a promotion about this tool so every single handy hack can get one..... smell like leaks everywhere.... :lol:


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Gargalaxy said:


> Pressfast or herramienta engarzadora.... I love that....I'll start making a promotion about this tool so every single handy hack can get one..... smell like leaks everywhere.... :lol:


This thing screams... "TIRED OF BEING CALLED A HNDI-HACK? DO YOU WISH YOU KNEW HOW TO BE A PLUMBER? WE'RE YOU GETTING TIRED OF NEGATIVE CRITICISM FOR USING SHARKBITES CUZ YOU CAN SWEAT FOR SHIOT? WELL LOOK NO FURTHER THAN THE NEW PRESS FAST PIPE CONNECTION SYSTEM! WITH THIS TOOL YOU CAN NOW GO FROM HANDI-HACK TO A BONAFIED HANDI-MAN WHO STILL DOESN'T KNOW WHAT HE'S DOING, BUT WILL LOOK GOOD DOING IT! ALL YOU NEED IS THIS ADAPTER AND A 1/2" IMPACT WRENCH AND YOU TOO CAN BEGIN UNDERCUTTING YOUR LOCAL OVERPRICED PROFESSIONAL PLUMBING CONTRACTOR!


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

What a load of crap, press with a impact driver. Sounds like a great idea lol


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

it really doesn't bother me that they sell it. most handymen wont buy a $600 tool that they wont utilize very often. they will stick with their cpvc or shark bites. a lot of them wont buy a pex crimper for the same reason. you dont have to be a pro anymore to buy anything. thats a bad thing with the internet. ebay has it all. this tool, like pex is taking the skill out of a skilled trade. at least we have a license the big box stores dont sell those yet.:no:


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

No but i found mine in a cracker jack box lol


----------

